# Runtime Error??????



## devilsclaw (Mar 11, 2002)

I have been trying to get a cd cover from a few different web-sites and this error message keeps popping up:

ERROR

A runtime error has occured

Do you wish to debug?

Line:24
Error: object expected

If I press yes Microsoft Development Environment comes up in another screen.
Then another error pops up:

An exception of type 'Microsoft JScript rumtime error: object was not handled.

If I press no the "page cannot be found" page loads up.

How can I stop this????

Also when I am surfing, a lot of sites that i go, a grey box appears saying that their security certificate is not valid or has ran out. Help!!!!!

Another thing is when I turn the computer off a message comes up saying that explorer has caused an error.

Thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You may be able to keep the unnecessary script error notifications silenced by going to Internet Options > Advanced and putting a check in "Disable Script Debugging", and UNchecking "Display a notification about every script error"

For the other problems we will need to see just what you have running that might be causing them. To show us, get the StartupList application from the site below. Copy/paste the results to a reply after running it.

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/


----------



## devilsclaw (Mar 11, 2002)

Here is what you asked for:
StartupList report, 23/04/1997, 13:50:55
StartupList version: 1.34.0
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LEXMARKX83\ACMONITOR_X83.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LOADWC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL 7.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINMX\WINMX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
PalNetaware.lnk = C:\Paltalk\pnetaware.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

PCHealth = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
TkBellExe = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
NAV Agent = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE
Lexmark X83 Button Monitor = C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
Lexmark X83 Button Manager = C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
LexmarkPrinTray = PrinTray.exe
LoadQM = loadqm.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Taskbar Display Controls = RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
MSMSGS = "C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe" /background

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4395}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ie4uinit.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 22/4/1997, 20:25:24)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

@C:\WINDOWS\tmpcpyis.bat

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

LH C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:8SPEED
LH C:\MOUSE.COM

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[IntraLaunch.MainControl]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\INTRALAUNCH.OCX
CODEBASE = file://E:\system\IntraLaunch.CAB

[Yahoo! Audio Conferencing]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YACSCOM.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[NSUpdateLiteCtrl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NSUPDATE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://203.166.19.20/quickdl/proclaim/NSupd9x.cab

[PWMediaSendControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PWACTIVEXIMGCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://216.249.24.140/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2002053101/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[sys Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PCPITSTOP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB

[MSN Chat Control 4.2]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MSNCHAT42.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat42.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[AccountTracking Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\ACCOUNTTRACKING.DLL
CODEBASE = http://moneymanager.egg.com/customer/accounttracking.cab

[nsBrowserConfig Class 2]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\NSCONFIG.DLL
CODEBASE = https://www.marketscore.com/globalconfig/nsconfig.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 8,745 bytes
Report generated in 0.138 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You have a couple of entries in your "Downloaded Programs" folder which could be causing problems. This one I have not seen before but based on what I read I would consider it a severe security risk:

[IntraLaunch.MainControl] 
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\INTRALAUNCH.OCX 
CODEBASE = file://E:\system\IntraLaunch.CAB

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Web_Authoring/Misc__Web_Authoring_Tools/IntraLaunch.html

The second is marketscore, a well known ad and spyware outfit which usually installs a web proxy. You do not appear to have that. In this ActiveX entry, it appears related only to Netscape, but I would remove it:

[nsBrowserConfig Class 2] 
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\NSCONFIG.DLL 
CODEBASE = https://www.marketscore.com/globalconfig/nsconfig.cab

Whether you need or want this one, I don't know:

[AccountTracking Class] 
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\ACCOUNTTRACKING.DLL 
CODEBASE = http://moneymanager.egg.com/custome...unttracking.cab

To remove these click Tools > Internet Options > Settings > View Objects. This will take you to the folder where they reside. You can right click and remove them from there.

To be extra sure I would install and run spybot according to the directions below.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=97657

The above are the only things in your startups that I can see that might cause issues on particular web pages.

Also, see if the info here concerning SuperCD applies to you:

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=i...&[email protected]&rnum=8


----------



## devilsclaw (Mar 11, 2002)

Hi,

Still can't get the cd downloaded.........different error comes up now:

Internet Explorer Script Error

Line:26

Char:75

Error: Object Expected

etc.........etc...........


Could you help me again, please


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you encountering this error on just one site? If so, there is likely to be a problem with the coding of the page itself, and not necessarily anything wrong with your installation.

If you are running IE, you might try running the Repair Tool usually available through Add/Remove programs > Internet Explorer > Remove > Repair.

If you have an alternate browser, try using that.

When you run the startuplist application now, does it still show those entries in the Downloaded Programs folder? They may get reinstalled with out your knowledge if you do not have "Install on Demand" (both entries) UNchecked in Internet Options > Advanced.

Are there any other sites where you can download the same file?

You might want to download and install the last version of Java (virtual machine stuff) from this site:

http://www.krm.com/techsupport/tech-downloads_mvm.html


----------

